# Clover honey crystallization



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

If she feeds with honey supers on then no doubt there is a portion of syrup in the mix. In early spring she likely wouldn't have honey supers on yet and any fall feeding for winter the supers will be pulled. Just by means of....boxes on or off when feeding can prove or deny syrup contamination. 

The refrigerator she speaks about sounds like a warm box. Its actually not a bad idea. It likely keep the honey at a constant temp or decrystalizes when she is ready to sell. Cooler temps common during winter or in a conditioned home will cause the honey to crystallize quicker.... elevated temps like 80-90f honey is much slower to crystalize. Also the type of honey and ratio of sucrose/fructose will determine who quickly honey will crystallize.


----------



## ABK (May 9, 2016)

Yeah, I guess you can't get away from the feeding, I'm not complaining about that much. Seems like in any commercial operation it would be a slippery slope seeing how much quicker you can produce honey if you let them forage your syrup that's 2 inches away from the hive rather then spend the time flying around.

I've had the clover honey in my chilly and unheated basement all winter in a dark place and it still is liquid. That's what I don't understand. Not that I have a benchmark to compare to but I thought all honey crystallizes.


----------



## John Davis (Apr 29, 2014)

Most honey crystallizes, some in days, some years. Some few don't. It all depends on the mixture of sugars which is dependent on the mix of nectars gathered. It also depends on how much, and the size and shape of the pollen grains in the honey. The crystals start to form on these. Even honey that has some "fed syrup" in it will crystallize. The fact that your container has not is not necessarily an indication that it's not honey. Unless you got high fructose corn syrup.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Did I read correctly or wrongly that freezing the honey first for a bit slows down later crystalation of honey?
Thanks
gww


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

Read up on making creamed honey. Any deviation, up or down, from 57 degrees will decrease the speed of crystallization. Then add in all the factors mentioned above.

Alex


----------



## sharpdog (Jun 6, 2012)

In fall if the weather is right we get a huge clover crop. It does granulate, but in such a smooth texture that it naturally creams. 3 years later we can still squeeze it out of a honey bear at room temperature. Its the holy grail of honey crops, and things are looking favourable this year.


----------



## ABK (May 9, 2016)

I believe I've seen "creamed" clover honey, or a floral mix containing clover that I was able to squeeze also. But this one is clear like a bottle of tea. That's what boggles my mind. I have another jar from her purchased at the same time that's a different type of honey which crystallized as it should. I almost prefer it that way.


----------

